

Hacker Friendly Summer Retreat Locations - r4vik

hackernews, I need your advice.<p>The Olympics are coming to London and I predict a huge clusterfuck. To maintain my sanity I'm looking for somewhere that I can go for approx two weeks. From ~30th July to ~12th August.<p>I work at a start up so I can't just drop everything and go climb Everest.<p>* I need somewhere that has good / reliable internet.<p>* Somewhere I can get by knowing only English<p>* Similar timezone to the UK (a nice to have)<p>* Not have to worry about my laptop getting stolen<p>What I have:<p>* UK Passport<p>* £1000-2000 budget<p>My own research strongly points to Berlin, the rents are cheap, the co-working spaces are plentiful and the flight costs virtually nothing.<p>I've also considered Reykjavik as I've always wanted to visit Iceland but it is quite a bit more expensive. New York and SF are both viable options too, just that there is so much to do in NYC that I'll get distracted and I know if I go to SF I'll probably end up getting offered many jobs that I would find hard to turn down.<p>Have I missed anywhere? Any reasons why I shouldn't choose the places I mentioned?
======
haukurgud
Iceland is a very good option, I live in Reykjavik and I think you should be
able to find everything your looking for here.

* Iceland has reliable internet. * Everybody here knows how to speak English. * Same timezone as UK. * Very safe place so your laptop won't be stole.

The flights don't have to be to expansive if you book them in advance, it is
cheap to stay in hostels here. You can work from cafes here since they all
have internet connections or if you want I could perhaps assist you in finding
a short term office space.

Just send me an email if I can assist you in any way.

regards, Haukur @ bungalo.is

~~~
r4vik
Haukur, thanks for your kind offer. I'm really tempted as Iceland is one of
the few places in the world I really want to see but haven't done so yet. I'm
wondering, what are the living costs, that's the part that concerns me about
Iceland. The flights are reasonable but what can I expect to pay if I eat 3
meals out per day, some coffee and maybe some beers? I spent a day in
Copenhagen recently working out of a coffee shop and it was too expensive to
do for two weeks.

------
Paul_S
How about Guildford?

I'm being serious - fulfils all your requirements.

~~~
switch007
Guildford is not escaping the wrath of the Olympics.
<http://www.guildford.gov.uk/london2012>

I think you best leave the country to be safe !

~~~
r4vik
agreed. 20 mins from Waterloo is certainly not safe

